# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Where are you going for your 2011 summer vacation? or where have you gone?

## julia90

Where are you going for your 2011 summer vacation? or where have you gone?

----------


## sparkey

I went to France (Normandy, lots of time in Granville).

----------


## julia90

I will saty in Italy, i'm going to Elba Island

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Sadly I am short of cash this summer, which means I'll go nowhere.  :Disappointed:

----------


## julia90

> Sadly I am short of cash this summer, which means I'll go nowhere.


the same happened to me two years ago.. hoever we italians are generally more fottunate than germans to go to the sea, we can spend less and since our coasts are relatively near (apart lombardy piedmont trentino and veneto) to where we leave we can go to the sea simply (to not spend) from the morning to the evening and returning home by night

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Ah ok, if it's just for like a day trip or so, I might include the Baltic Sea, Szczecin (in Poland) or a visit to my family in Mayence or Palatinate. But I wouldn't have included this as vacation.

In moments when I'm really desperate I just go into tourist bars and tell everyone I'm a tourist, too!  :Laughing:

----------


## barbarian

> In moments when I'm really desperate I just go into tourist bars and tell everyone I'm a tourist, too!


i will try :Grin:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## BadooTroll

How about Spain??

----------


## Antigone

Greece would be better, we need the money. lol

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

No summer holidays for me as a professional in tourism, that is when we are the busiest, hols are a no-no. On the other hand, I went to nearby Poland three times (Stettin, Krakow and Poznan), visited the surroundings of Berlin (Sachsische Schweiz, Dresden, Leipzig) and got a few days with the family in Belgium and visited Flanders with the kids (Antwerp and Ghent). IMO, getting holidays outside peaktime is the best as it allows you to take advantage of lower fares and it is more pleasant to visit a city when it's not packed with other tourists.

----------


## julia90

> No summer holidays for me as a professional in tourism, that is when we are the busiest, hols are a no-no. On the other hand, I went to nearby Poland three times (Stettin, Krakow and Poznan), visited the surroundings of Berlin (Sachsische Schweiz, Dresden, Leipzig) and got a few days with the family in Belgium and visited Flanders with the kids (Antwerp and Ghent). IMO, getting holidays outside peaktime is the best as it allows you to take advantage of lower fares and it is more pleasant to visit a city when it's not packed with other tourists.


I think Geramns are a good buyers of turism packets, always prone on tourism. What are the favourite destinations of Germans in Summer?

----------


## Yetos

well in 2011 I went nowhere 
But in 2012 surely if I am more pissed off 
I will go to Athens for holidays by Feet like he did 
walking 550 km 

GregorisLambrakis.jpg


and I might sing like him 




the ones that sold (their souls) are cursed by our generation,  :Innocent: 

you the ones that have been sold, stones waits you in corner  :Innocent:

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

An overwhelming part of Germans fly to Spain, Ibiza or Tenerife for the summer, Julia. It seems that Turkey and Tunisia are getting more popular every year though.

----------


## wyattlogan

Paris. Such a beautiful place. 
How I wish to visit here with my family one day. ﻿

----------


## barbarian

> An overwhelming part of Germans fly to Spain, Ibiza or Tenerife for the summer, Julia. It seems that Turkey and Tunisia are getting more popular every year though.


they are not coming to turkey, they just stay in the 5* hotels.

----------


## JamesWorsham

Sadly I am short of cash this summer, which means I'll go nowhere.

----------

